

Apple tablet likely named iSlate - spicyj
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/12/25/apple-islate-trademark-and-what-is-a-magic-slate/

======
dc2k08
islatesucks.com created Dec 25 2009. They don't waste much time.

~~~
spicyj
Don't think it was registered by Apple.

~~~
dc2k08
Well yeah, I imagine if Apple cared they wouldn't wait until the day Macrumors
revealed it. Registering ...sucks.com domains must be standard procedure for
some domainers. I wonder how much money is in them on average.

